
Here’s a way to silence Trump on Twitter: Buy the microblogging service - chha
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/08/heres-a-way-to-silence-trump-on-twitter-buy-the-microblogging-service/
======
kghamilton89
Just LMAO. The ignore button is a lot cheaper.

